# Mr. Sound Audio



## 316_ridah (Jan 24, 2008)

What up lay it low. Mr. Sound is a custom automotive audio and security shop located in Olathe, KS. We just opened up and are on the come up. We do everything from simple audio and security to full custom fiberglass and upholstery work. Check out for more picks real soon

Custom fiberglass dj booth for Margaritas Paradise Club in Kansas City, Kansas





























Smoked Plexiglass on the face. Ready to be primed and painted


----------



## 316_ridah (Jan 24, 2008)

Custom fiberglass display with rhino liner


----------



## 316_ridah (Jan 24, 2008)




----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

That front desk is inventive, looking forward to seeing the finish.


----------



## deeppockets (Mar 31, 2010)

:thumbsup: what is ur shop number.


----------



## 316_ridah (Jan 24, 2008)

Phone number is (913)-535-3880. Adress is 1325 E Sante Fe St.


----------



## 316_ridah (Jan 24, 2008)

Painted with lasers inside.


----------



## 316_ridah (Jan 24, 2008)

Fiberglass display with kicker products


----------



## 316_ridah (Jan 24, 2008)

Some of the custom seats were working on for the club.


----------



## 316_ridah (Jan 24, 2008)

Sorry the adress is 1325 E Santa Fe St.


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Lookin good guys


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Man someone had a lot of fun sanding all that for the displays! But came out great!


----------



## 316_ridah (Jan 24, 2008)

Story of my life man. 

Yo thanks for all the compliments. We got a lot more projects coming soon.


----------



## 316_ridah (Jan 24, 2008)

One of the baddest audio and security installers comming out of the ICT. Michael Stumblingbear. Getting down for Mr. Sound.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 316_ridah_@Mar 2 2011, 12:09 AM~19995117
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Those warhorses are one heck of an amazing piece of electronics.....definitely have to know what your doing to work with it though.


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

So are ya'll in KC or here in Wichita?


----------

